# Personalized Bands



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've been researching on personalized bands and have found that Siegel.com to be the only place to get personalized bands. Does anyone know of another place to get these bands? It says on the Siegel website that it can take up to 6 weeks for the personalized bands to arrive. Is this the same for other places?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been researching on personalized bands and have found that Siegel.com to be the only place to get personalized bands. Does anyone know of another place to get these bands? It says on the Siegel website that it can take up to 6 weeks for the personalized bands to arrive. Is this the same for other places?


Foys has them, but it says 10 to 12 weeks.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html

Globals too, but says 6 weeks.
Looks like that's the norm.
http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=46

Are you looking for seamless bands or snap on bands?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Foys has them, but it says 10 to 12 weeks.
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html
> 
> Globals too, but says 6 weeks.
> ...


Hi Renee!,

Seamless is what I'm looking for. Just seems like the right kind to get. Where would you recommend getting these personalized bands? Is Siegel.com a reputable place?

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

I've gotten personalized bands from global. Seem to be more the 6 weeks but I just forgot I ordered them. I would like to find some place that does personalized metal bands that would be awesome. There is a guy in spain that doe customize bands that look pretty sweet. You can put pictures and symbols an etc. its a little pricey and I dont want to send my money across the world.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Hi Renee!,
> 
> Seamless is what I'm looking for. Just seems like the right kind to get. Where would you recommend getting these personalized bands? Is Siegel.com a reputable place?
> 
> ...



All of the companies I listed are reputable as well as Siegels. We all use all of them at some point. 
I've never used personalized bands. We buy stickers that go on the chip rings. Those are the rings the birds wear while racing in case you don't know. That way if they get lost, then the finder can contact us instead of having to trace a band.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

As of right now, I ordered 60 club bands. Perhaps one day when I have a bigger loft and more birds, I'll get personalized bands.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> All of the companies I listed are reputable as well as Siegels. We all use all of them at some point.
> I've never used personalized bands. We buy stickers that go on the chip rings. Those are the rings the birds wear while racing in case you don't know. That way if they get lost, then the finder can contact us instead of having to trace a band.


I'm not familiar with the chip rings because I've yet to join a club race or any race for that matter,.... but I hope to in the future.... Thanks Renee!



Kal-El said:


> As of right now, I ordered 60 club bands. Perhaps one day when I have a bigger loft and more birds, I'll get personalized bands.


I don't know....I just like the idea of having the personalized bands on the other leg of each of my birds. I think it looks cool having 2 bands. An AU club band and the personalized one.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just put in my order for 100 personalized bands! Now I need to figure out what I want to put on them, Lol.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I'm not familiar with the chip rings because I've yet to join a club race or any race for that matter,.... but I hope to in the future.... Thanks Renee!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know....I just like the idea of having the personalized bands on the other leg of each of my birds. I think it looks cool having 2 bands. An AU club band and the personalized one.


That's funny. I find that to be a bit tacky, but hey, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A couple more links for personalized bands:

http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/

http://www.nationalband.com/birdbands.htm

There's also Henry Cook, but I can't find his info right now. Perhaps Renee has it handy.

Terry


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> That's funny. I find that to be a bit tacky, but hey, whatever floats your boat!


Lol...different strokes for different folks.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

You can get personalized bands through the national organizations. This year my AU bands read "9 POINTS" for Nine Points Racing Lofts. This is in place of the club identifier. You just have to order them ahead of time at the same time the clubs order theirs for the following year. (The AU is selling their 2010 bands now.) I think the IF has the same type of option but I am not sure. 

Just FYI,

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> That's funny. I find that to be a bit tacky, but hey, whatever floats your boat!


 I find it helps in getting lost birds returned to me. Often a good citizen who finds a lost bird, has no idea where to look. Many birds have been traced back to me, because a good citizen simply typed my band letters "SFL USA' into their Google search engine and found me.


----------



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sticker*



Lovebirds said:


> All of the companies I listed are reputable as well as Siegels. We all use all of them at some point.
> I've never used personalized bands. We buy stickers that go on the chip rings. Those are the rings the birds wear while racing in case you don't know. That way if they get lost, then the finder can contact us instead of having to trace a band.


Hi Renee,
r those sticker r water proof and where you get them?
thanks


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

TipplerBeni said:


> I've gotten personalized bands from global. Seem to be more the 6 weeks but I just forgot I ordered them. I would like to find some place that does personalized metal bands that would be awesome. There is a guy in spain that doe customize bands that look pretty sweet. You can put pictures and symbols an etc. its a little pricey and I dont want to send my money across the world.


This was posted on another site.


*GEY BAND AND TAG COMPANY
William Gey
2940 Felton Road, P.O. Box 363, Norristown, PA 19404-0363
PHONE: (610) 277-3280 FAX: (610) 277-3282*
















*Here is the link to Henry Cook.​*
http://www.nbrconline.com/Store.aspx?sub=PERSONALIZEDBANDS​


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

nice looking bands


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

i order personlize bands from Siegal in October, i still haven't receive it, its been longer than 4-6 weeks


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Homer87 said:


> i order personlize bands from Siegal in October, i still haven't receive it, its been longer than 4-6 weeks


That scares me!

I just ordered mine last night...


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

take you chances, let me know if you gots yours in 4-6 wks. If you do, i am going to be so mad..........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Homer87 said:


> take you chances, let me know if you gots yours in 4-6 wks. If you do, i am going to be so mad..........


I just confirmed my order about an hour ago and I sent an email to them with literature that i want on the bands! It's looking good so far!

I'll keep you posted on the delivery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

bigislerollers said:


> This was posted on another site.
> 
> 
> *GEY BAND AND TAG COMPANY
> ...


ooo I really like those ones , the green are a nice peaceful shade too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the additional links and pics! Much appreciated!

Terry


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

those bands from the william gey company are awesome i've been looking for those type of bands for 8 years lol... Who says prayers dont get answered lol. Im calling them today hopefully the turn around is quick.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I just thought I should chime in here to make sure that anyone reading this thread understands that if one is going to race, only the national bands are allowable for racing (AU, IF, CU, etc.). These other manufacturers bands are fine for personal use but will not be acceptable for race use.

Just a heads up.

Dan


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

learning said:


> I just thought I should chime in here to make sure that anyone reading this thread understands that if one is going to race, only the national bands are allowable for racing (AU, IF, CU, etc.). These other manufacturers bands are fine for personal use but will not be acceptable for race use.
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan for chiming in and explaining that!


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

Personlize band with the AU letters on it, and say thats your initials...lol


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Homer87 said:


> Personlize band with the AU letters on it, and say thats your initials


I'm not sure if you were trying to be funny or not. Any racing club will be able to tell if the bands are from the national organizations or not. None of them use the old metal bands anymore. Besides, why try to "beat the system" so to speak? Join the AU or the IF, whichever your club supports and be done with it.

If I missed some intended humor in the previous post...my bad! It's been a long day!

Dan


----------

